# Intercollegiate steelhead challenge help?



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Hello, 

I am the event coordinator for the fishing club of western Michigan University. For the last five years our club along with Michigan State and Lake Superior State have held the annul intercollegiate steelhead challenge near Tippy Dam. This year WMU will be defending their title against these same schools and possibly a few others. At the conclusion of the event we like to pass out prizes. As registered student organizations our teams get zero funding from our campus which makes it hard to put on any type of event. In the past our prizes have always been in the form of donations from many great local companies. I am writing to see if there are any possible people here in the forums that could possibly help donate to the tournament this year. At the conclusion we always print a tee shirt with our sponsors on it along with putting donor information on our teams website: [fishing club of wmu Donations in the past have included such things as fly yarn or wax, lead heads, gift certificates, rods, reels, hats, shirts, etc. anything that is just sitting around usually makes a great prize for these fishermen. I can provide many more details to anyone that may be able to help us put on this great event through the email address below. 

NineMilly,
aka [email protected]


----------

